# Franco kernal



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok so just wondering is flashing a kernal same as a rom? Or no and if someone could get me a link of Franco kernel that would be great idk what sites to trust. I heard it gives you really good battery life does anyone disagree? And ppl need this info I am running gummy nex thanks for the help

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes you flash the file in CWM

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10647-kernelgpl12-jan-12-francokernel-403-oc-tun-initd-colorcontrol/


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

It's a very good kernel with a dedicated developer...definitely worth trying.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

I wipe data/factory reset. And cache and delvick as well?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> I wipe data/factory reset. And cache and delvick as well?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No! just flash the kernel


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok good cuz I am to lazy to do the other things lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CDuke619 (Dec 22, 2011)

I always wipe cache and dalvic before flashing a new kernel. Data isn't necessary

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

CDuke619 said:


> I always wipe cache and dalvic before flashing a new kernel. Data isn't necessary
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus LTE using Tapatalk


FYI, Franco, kernel developer has said that it isn't necessary to wipe any caches, the caches and the kernel aren't related...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## EvoXR1 (Jan 8, 2012)

I used nightly 10 on the axiom 2.4 personally I prefer leankernel i felt like I got better battle life with that one


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Redflea said:


> FYI, Franco, kernel developer has said that it isn't necessary to wipe any caches, the caches and the kernel aren't related...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 well damn i always wipe cache and dalvik. you don't need to on Franco's?

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Droidx316 said:


> well damn i always wipe cache and dalvik. you don't need to on Franco's?
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


You shouldn't really need to on any since kernel and caches are 2 different things. Caches etc. are for Roms.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Do you have a link to nightly 10? I only it to 12

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

Can you use a custom kernal with a stock Rom?


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

robreefer said:


> Can you use a custom kernal with a stock Rom?


most kernels are made for 4.0.3 but you can check and then just flash


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Droidx316 said:


> well damn i always wipe cache and dalvik. you don't need to on Franco's?
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


Not on any kernel...they just aren't related.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Droidx316 said:


> Can you use a custom kernal with a stock Rom?


only if the kernel is for 4.0.2


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

I recommended the kernel. I get amazing battery life. I also recommend downloading the app he offers. I believe its 2 dollars. Well worth it... using gummy rom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

wellsey1126 said:


> I recommended the kernel. I get amazing battery life. I also recommend downloading the app he offers. I believe its 2 dollars. Well worth it... using gummy rom.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks, I am running it right now freshly flashed today lol.... um what's the app for just to update it ? .. also quadrant scores are higher with this kernel so I'm super stoked... how many hours do you get ? Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

